# Egg whites or protein powder?



## Jjyaya (Dec 27, 2014)

Recently stopped drinking protein powered and started drinking egg whites with kefir and I honestly feel better, may be the kefir but I don't have as bad of prot farts anymore :sHa_thumb5: what's your guys take on the egg whites as far as a replacement for Protein powder?


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 27, 2014)

They both have their place. I get bad gas from some PP. Especially concentrates.

But I've also gotten them from over consumption of EW's too.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 27, 2014)

My shakes (thanks to the advice from guys on this board) are pretty broad-based, so no one ingredient predominates.  I have been using whole milk, natural peanut butter, bananas, raw eggwhites, protein powder (Optimum Nutrition Serious Mass) and cottage cheese...no gas, good results.


----------



## Jjyaya (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'll throw in some pb and bananas and see how that works out.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 27, 2014)

Anytime you use food then it is always better for you.


----------



## Sully (Dec 27, 2014)

Use both. Find a protein powder that doesn't bother your gut. Try a high quality hydrolyzed isolate. Those are usually bullet proof. Use liquid egg whites as the liquid for mixing it in. U can even throw in a few raw whole eggs, if you're not worried about food borne illnesses; personally I'm not. The whole eggs add good quality fats and make it creamier. U can't taste them, and once their mixed in the shake tastes better anyway. 

The research shows that multiple types of protein together actually make the optimal shake. U could even add some powdered beef protein to it. The more different sources of protein in your shake, the better.


----------

